#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  تغییر زبان قسمت بالای فایر فاکس موزیلا

## touch

با سلام یه مشکل کوچیک دارم فایر فاکس رو که باز میکنم قسمت بالای فایر فاکس به زبان روسی شده کدوم قسمت باید تغییر زبان بدم(انگلیسی)فایر فاکس رو پاک کردم دوباره نصب کردم اما بی فایدس
با تشکر

----------

*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mohammadhadi

سلام
شما ورژن روسی را دانلود کرده اید.انرا انینستال کرده و سپس ورژن انگلیسی ان را دانلود و نصب کنید.

https://download.mozilla.org/?produc...win&lang=en-US

----------

*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*,*عموجان*

----------


## touch

دوست عزیز تشکر.........دانلود کردم نصب رو انحام دادم اما متاسفانه دوباره همون طوریه نمیدونم چرا?بعد وقتی صفحه فایرفاکس رو باز میکنم پنجره دانلود منجره به طور اتوماتیک باز میشه هی این فایل رو میگه دانلود کنمff-configبعد داخل همین فایل زیپ شده یه سری فایلها داخلش هست باید چطور این فایل غیر فعال کنم که هی پیغام میده موقع باز کردن فایرفاکس

----------

*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*صابری*

----------


## Masoud_Y

*با سلام
احتمالا شما برنامه رو پاک نکردید بعد از انینستاتل در program files اگر پوشه Mozilla Firefox وجود داشت انرا کاملا پاک کنید تا تمام اثر اون از بین برود بعد دوباره اقدام به نصب نسخه انگلیسی یا فارسی اون بکنید*

----------

*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## mohammadhadi

سلام
اگر جواب نداد پس از انینستال در بخش run رفته و regedit را وارد کرده و در این بخش به >software >hkeylocalmachine رفته و پوشه mozila را کاملا حذف کنید.iهمچنین در بخش hkey curent user>software و پس از ان نسخه جدید را نصب کنید.

----------

*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

البته من حدس میزنم ویروس دارید. چون زبان محتوای وب سایتها رو فقط میتوان از داخل پروفایل موزیلا تغییر داد و زبان کلی خود فایرفاکس فقط در فایل اجرایی خود برنامه موجوده و قابل تغییر نیست. پس بعد از نصب نسخه انگلیسی نباید روسی باشه.

اول اینکه یک عکس لطفا بگذارید من دقیقا ببینم کجا روسی هست.

برای پاک کردن آثار باقی مانده فایر فاکس باید پروفایلهای ساخته شده رو حذف کرد که در ویندوزهای مختلف به شکل زیر میتونید پیداشون کنید:

_Windows 95, 98, ME:_
* C:\Windows\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\
* C:\Windows\Profiles\<USERNAME>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ _Windows 2000 ,XP:_
* C:\Documents and Settings\<USERNAME>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\
 _Windows Vista , 7 , 8:_
* C:\Users\<USERNAME>\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo x\Profiles\/li]


از رجیستری هم سرچ کنید firefox و همه رو حذف کنید. اگر بعد از نصب دوباره نسخه انگلیسی باز روسی بود ویروس باید داشته باشید. عکس یادتون نره یک عکس بگذارید ببینم کارهایی هم که گفتم بکنید

----------

*kaveh.21*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*sohil62*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

تشکر فراوان از استاد نکویی
برنامه ای که عرض میکنم  نیاز هر کامپیوتری است - وقتی با این برنامه برنامه ای رو حذف کردید خود به خود کل ریجستری و فولدارهای اضافه رو گشته و آنها رو کاملا ریشه کن میکنه 
انتی سکوریتی نورتون اگه مدت لاینسس اون تموم بشه کاملا از کار می افته و فقط با تعویض ویندوز میشه اون رو مجددا نصب کرد - حتی برنامه  ای که  سایت سازنندش هم گذاشته جوابگو نیست - ولی با این برنامه اون رو به طور حرفه ای پاک کرد
Advanced Uninstaller PRO 11.13 + Portable - حذف برنامه نصب شده | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار

----------

*kaveh.21*,*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## touch

22012007007.jpg22012007014.jpg

----------

*kavosh83*,*meigoon*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## touch

با تشکر از همه دوستان و همکاران ممنون از توجهتون دوستان عزیز همون ظور که گفتیتد پاک کردم زبان روسی رفع شد ولی وقتی صفحه فایر فاکس رو که باز میکنم تایپ میکنم اینارو میده که عکس گذاشتم ممنون موفق باشید.

----------

*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست گلم 
با اون برنامه ای که گفتم اون رو پاک کن 
فایر فاکس جدید رو از این لینک نصب کن
Download Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2 Final Farsi / Waterfox 16.0.1 x64 - SoftGozar.com

----------

*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

شما کیبوردتون رو روی حالت انگلیسی و فارسی قرار میدهید هر دو اینجوری میشه؟ !  ببینید کیبوردتون درسته و هیچ جای دیگه مشکل ندارید؟ اگر نتونستید مشکل رو برطرف کنید تیم ویوور نصب کنید رو سیستمتون به من اطلاع بدید من براتون نگاه میکنم

----------

*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## touch

منم همین کارو کردم پاک کردم بعد دوباره نصب کردم.

----------

*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## touch

الان مشکل حل شد با کمک دوستان راهنمایی کردن واقعا ازشون ممنون فقط تنها مشکلی که هست اینه که وقتی صفحه رو باز میکنم همینه که عکسشو گذاشتم رو صفحه توی تنظیماتش فایر فاکس هم رفتم باز فایده ای نداره.

----------


## nekooee

توی فیس بوک چیزی که هست همون صفحه اصلی فایرفکس هست. من چیز خاصی نمیبینم. این که مشکل نیست!
اگر می خواین برداشته بشه home page خودتون رو روی blank تنظیم کنید. دیگه هیچی نمیاد.

----------

*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## touch

با تشکر آقای نکوئئ من این فایر فاکس رو پاک کردم دوباره نصب کردم منظور من اینه که چرا وقتی توی خود صفحه فایرفاکس را باز میکنم مثلا توی خود صفحه چیزی تایپ میکنم خود مرورگر به طور خودکار میره سایت ASK؟توی تنظیماتش رفتم همه رو انجام دادم باز فایده نداره توی تنظیمات خود فایر فاکس هر کاری که بگی انجام دادم......در صورتی که وقتی توی صفحه فایرفاکس وقتی چیزی تایپ میکنه باید بره همون مطلبی که خواستی صفحه همون سایتهارو باز کنه>ولی این مستقیم میره سایت ASKرو باز میکنه>نمیدونم چرا؟

----------


## touch

22012007007.jpg22012007014.jpg

----------

*mohmmd*,*صابری*

----------

